# Corsair AX 750 durchgebrannt



## y6nn1ck (23. September 2014)

Guten Abend, 
als ich mich heute Nachmittag entspannt an meinen Rechner gesetzt habe und dieser sich im Boot-Vorgang befand, hörte ich plötzlich einen lauten Knall und der PC sowie die Sicherung verabschiedeten sich. Das Netzteil anscheinend für immer... 
Ob meine anderen Komponenten noch funktionsfähig sind kann ich leider nicht prüfen, da ich nur ein Netzteil im Haus habe.

Nun frag ich mich ob ich mich direkt an den Corsair Support wenden soll oder an den Verkäufer bzw. Onlineshop? Und was ist wenn weitere Komponente durch den Ausfall bzw. das Durchbrennen beschädigt worden sind? Das Netzteil ist bei mir in erster Hand und erst Knapp zwei Jahre alt und müsste somit noch im Garantie-Zeitraum liegen.
Hoffe auf baldmögliche Klärung.
Freundliche Grüße
Yannick


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. September 2014)

Ohhh. Das ist mal ein Pech .

Könntest du paar Fotos machen ? Hat es gestunken ? 

Hoffe Corsair ersetzt das Netzteil/Hardware. 

Wünsche dir das Beste.


----------



## y6nn1ck (23. September 2014)

Ja gestunken hat es... 
Fotos gibt es heute nicht mehr, vielleicht morgen. Aber was interessantes zu sehen gibt es nicht. Von außen wirkt es normal. Öffnen werde ich es aber nicht, da mir die Garantie wichtig ist.
Danke für deine Anteilnahme


----------



## SgtRheinstein (23. September 2014)

Da der Support von Corsair sehr gut und immer auf eine gerechte und zufriedenstellende Lösung bedacht ist, bin ich mir sehr sicher das ihr euch da einig werdet solange du noch Garantie hast


----------



## Goyoma (23. September 2014)

Jetzt lasst den Corsair - Support erstmal antworten 

Viel Glück!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. September 2014)

Öffnen nicht. Ist ja lebensgefährlich.

Sind paar Kabel geschmolzen ?


----------



## y6nn1ck (23. September 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Öffnen nicht. Ist ja lebensgefährlich.
> 
> Sind paar Kabel geschmolzen ?


 
Ja ist mir klar deswegen sagte ich ja auch dass ich es NICHT öffnen werde 

Geschmolzene Kabel sind mir nicht aufgefallen...
Ich konnte mir jedoch ein Netzteil vom Nachbarn organisieren und hab es angeschlossen, jedoch hat der PC bzw. die Hardware kein Lebenszeichen von sich gegeben... :/


----------



## Goyoma (23. September 2014)

Kein gutes Zeichen..

Ich bete für dich, dass die Schutzschaltungen gegriffen haben!


Warte auf den Corsair Support, ich hoffe du bekommst bald eine Antwort.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (23. September 2014)

Jetzt kannst du dir wenigstens ein ordentliches Netzteil Kaufen.
Drücke dir die Daumen das deine Hardware noch lebt.


----------



## y6nn1ck (23. September 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Jetzt kannst du dir wenigstens ein ordentliches Netzteil Kaufen.
> Drücke dir die Daumen das deine Hardware noch lebt.



Hmm gegen das Netzteil an sich habe ich nichts. Die Funktionen und die Lautstärke waren immer überzeugend, nur das durchbrennen hätte es sich sparen können  Aber auch dir danke ich für deine Sorge um meine Hardware! 
Ich hoffe mal darauf dass sich der Support morgen meldet und das geklärt werden kann.


----------



## DKK007 (23. September 2014)

Welche Hardware wurde denn betrieben? Wenn du kein MultiGPU-System hast, reicht auch ein gutes 400W / 500W NT. 

be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (23. September 2014)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Welche Hardware wurde denn betrieben? Wenn du ein MultiGPU-System hast, reicht auch ein gutes 400W / 500W NT.
> 
> be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 

Bei MGPU dann doch eher in diese Richtung: BeQuiet! DP10 550W

@Topic

Viel Glück mit dem Support und bei den Wiederbelebungsversuchen deiner HW (Wenn es korrekt abgeschalten hat, sollte nichts passiert sein)


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (23. September 2014)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Bei MGPU dann doch eher in diese Richtung: BeQuiet! DP10 550W
> 
> @Topic
> 
> Viel Glück mit dem Support und bei den Wiederbelebungsversuchen deiner HW (Wenn es korrekt abgeschalten hat, sollte nichts passiert sein)



Das E10 hat DC-DC mGPU wäre damit gut machbar.

/ Warten wir erstmal auf den Corsair Support... kann bisschen dauern


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. September 2014)

SgtRheinstein schrieb:


> Da der Support von Corsair sehr gut und immer auf eine gerechte und zufriedenstellende Lösung bedacht ist, bin ich mir sehr sicher das ihr euch da einig werdet solange du noch Garantie hast



Welche Ironie !


----------



## Goyoma (24. September 2014)

Kommt Bluebird noch?

Würde mich freuen wenn der Support auftauchen würde.


----------



## DKK007 (24. September 2014)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Bei MGPU dann doch eher in diese Richtung: BeQuiet! DP10 550W
> 
> @Topic
> 
> Viel Glück mit dem Support und bei den Wiederbelebungsversuchen deiner HW (Wenn es korrekt abgeschalten hat, sollte nichts passiert sein)


 
Sollte heißen wenn er kein Multi-GPU hat, dann ein kleineres NT. War ein Tippfehler drin.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (24. September 2014)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sollte heißen wenn er kein Multi-GPU hat, dann ein kleineres NT. War ein Tippfehler drin.


 
Das hab ich mir schon gedacht , aber bevor der TE sich ein E10 anschafft (auch wenn die jetzt auch für MGPU zu empfehlen sind), habe ich auf das P10 verwiesen.


----------



## Bluebeard (24. September 2014)

Hi Goyoma,

keine schönen Neuigkeiten. Kann aber leider mal passieren bei PC-Netzteilen. Auch die hochgelobten Modelle hier werden von solchen seltenen und vor Allem unerwünschten Nebeneffekten nicht bewahrt.

Das Netzteil tauschen wir natürlich aus und sollte Hardware betroffen sein, schauen wir uns die natürlich auch mit an und ersetzen diese wenn Zusammenhang zum Ableben des Netzteils besteht. 

Mach bitte einen neuen Fall im Kundenportal auf und schreibe mir die Ticketnummer. Ich schau dann mit drauf. Die Kollegen werden dir aber gerne mit Rat und Tat beiseite stehen bis wir alles zufriedenstellend gelöst haben.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Goyoma (24. September 2014)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Hi Goyoma,
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße



Sorry, Blue, du verwechselt mich. 
Y6nn1ck ist das Sorgenkind, ich habe ein paar Beiträge vorher nur erwähnt das er auf Dich wartet.

Ich schreibe Y6nn1ck mal, dass er sich hier meldet.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Jetzt kannst du dir wenigstens ein ordentliches Netzteil Kaufen.
> Drücke dir die Daumen das deine Hardware noch lebt.


 
Was für ein Blödsinn. Im AX750 steckt Technik von Seasonic, wie Sie auch bei deren Top-Netzteilen Verwendung findet. Man kann also schwerlich sagen das AX750 wäre kein "ordentliches" Netzteil.

Man kann sich nun vieleicht trefflich darüber streiten ob das AX750 als Single rail Netzteil super ist oder Multi rail besser sind, aber das ist und bleibt bei der Leistungsklasse definitiv am Ende eine Glaubensfrage.
Ich hab jedenfalls in den letzten 6 Jahren privat 3 Single rail Netzteile gekauft und bis auf ebenfalls ein AX750, das sich aber deutlich unspektakulerer verabschiedet hat und anstandslos von Corsair gegen ein AX760 Platinum getauscht wurde, gehen alle noch.


----------



## y6nn1ck (24. September 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was für ein Blödsinn. Im AX750 steckt Technik von Seasonic, wie Sie auch bei deren Top-Netzteilen Verwendung findet. Man kann also schwerlich sagen das AX750 wäre kein "ordentliches" Netzteil.
> 
> Man kann sich nun vieleicht trefflich darüber streiten ob das AX750 als Single rail Netzteil super ist oder Multi rail besser sind, aber das ist und bleibt bei der Leistungsklasse definitiv am Ende eine Glaubensfrage.
> Ich hab jedenfalls in den letzten 6 Jahren privat 3 Single rail Netzteile gekauft und bis auf ebenfalls ein AX750, das sich aber deutlich unspektakulerer verabschiedet hat und anstandslos von Corsair gegen ein AX760 Platinum getauscht wurde, gehen alle noch.



Jop stimme dir zu, die Test/Reviews aus verschiedenen Quellen haben ja gezeigt das die AX Serie gut ist. Nur doof dass ich anscheinend eins erwischt habe das nach zwei Jahren plötzlich den Geist aufgibt.
Aber jetzt steht ja erstmal der Umtausch an. Da hätte ich eine Frage, beim Ticket erstellen wird nach einem Lot Code gefragt und als Beschreibung wird angegeben dass dieser sich in unmittelbarer Umgebung zur Serial Number befindet. Ich sehe auf der Rückseite meines Netzteiles nur die 20-Stellige Seriennummer...? Ist der Lot Code teil davon oder gibt es den hier in Germany nicht?


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2014)

y6nn1ck schrieb:


> Ich sehe auf der Rückseite meines Netzteiles nur die 20-Stellige Seriennummer...? Ist der Lot Code teil davon oder gibt es den hier in Germany nicht?


 
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/GS800/images/psu_label.jpg

S/N: 000076
lot code: 10257291
So müsste das sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre?
Also der Teil bei der S/N der hinter der großen Leerstelle kommt müsste der lot code gewesen sein.

Ansonsten ist es auch nicht weiter schlimm wenn du da nichts angibst.


----------



## y6nn1ck (24. September 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also der Teil bei der S/N der hinter der großen Leerstelle kommt müsste der lot code gewesen sein.



Ja das hab ich im Netz auch raus gefunden. Nur dass bei mir kein Leerzeichen vorhanden ist sondern nur ein 20-stelliger durchgehender  Code...


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2014)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Mach bitte einen neuen Fall im Kundenportal auf und schreibe mir die Ticketnummer. Ich schau dann mit drauf. Die Kollegen werden dir aber gerne mit Rat und Tat beiseite stehen bis wir alles zufriedenstellend gelöst haben.


 
Gibt es davon auch eine deutschsprachige Version?


----------



## Nightslaver (25. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es davon auch eine deutschsprachige Version?


 
Nein, das Kundenportal ist nur auf englisch.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, das Kundenportal ist nur auf englisch.


 
80 Millionen potenzieller Kunden aber kein Portal in der Sprache?


----------



## y6nn1ck (27. September 2014)

So ein kleines Update meinerseits, hatte heute Gelegenheit auf ein besseres 'Testnetzteil' zurückzugreifen (als das erste es war), und siehe da der PC läuft wieder!
Das AX750 ist zwar aus unerklärlichen Gründen durchgebrannt hat aber meine restliche Hardware nicht beschädigt...
Jetzt müsste sich nur noch der Support mal melden sowie das AX750 austauschen bzw ersetzten und ich wäre absolut zufrieden.


----------



## rackcity (27. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> 80 Millionen potenzieller Kunden aber kein Portal in der Sprache?


 
es gibt aber deutsche supporter  die aber hin und wieder auf eine deutsche nachricht mit englisch zurückschreiben


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2014)

Immerhin etwas.


----------



## y6nn1ck (30. September 2014)

So der Support hat mir eine Rücksende-Marke per E-Mail gesendet. Das AX750 macht sich dann schnellst möglich auf den Weg in die Niederlande


----------



## Eliteforceranger (20. Oktober 2014)

y6nn1ck schrieb:


> So der Support hat mir eine Rücksende-Marke per E-Mail gesendet. Das AX750 macht sich dann schnellst möglich auf den Weg in die Niederlande


 
Und welches Netzteil hast du als Ersatz bekommen, und wie lange hat es gedauert bis es da war?  Habe nämlich auch das AX750 das vermutlich einen defekt hat und erwäge es einzuschicken.


----------



## Bluebeard (21. Oktober 2014)

Hi Eliteforceranger,

es wird vermutlich das AX760 sein. Das defekte Netzteil wird bei dir abgeholt und Ersatz umgehend nach Erhalt versendet. Sofern du Hilfe beim Beantragen der RMA brauchst, lass es mich bitte wissen. Solltest du sofortigen Ersatz benötigen, müsstest du den Support in den Staaten kontaktieren. Eine Kreditkarte ist für den Vorabaustausch Voraussetzung.

Viele Grüße.


----------



## Eliteforceranger (22. Oktober 2014)

So habe jetzt ein RMA Ticket mit der Nr 6538651 gestartet. Wurde auch heute  schon genehmigt. Habe alles schon Verpackt wie sich das gehört. Warte nun auf das UPS Label damit ich das Paket abholen lassen kann. Kann man das villeicht irgendwie beschleunigen? Habe auch in einem anderem Forum gelesen das andere teilweise ewig auf Ihr UPS Label warten mussten oder brauche ich das etwa garnicht?


----------



## Eliteforceranger (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe am Donnerstag meine RMA in express RMA umgewandelt. Das neue Netzteil ist seit gestern unterwegs und soll Montag kommen.

 Habe aber leider immer noch kein Label für die Rücksendung des defekten Netzteils bekommen. Bin auch schon zig mal im Corsair Chat gewesen, die mir versichert haben das es bald kommen würde. 

 Kann ich jetzt warten bis ich schwarz werden oder muss ich das Netzteil selbst zurück senden Bluebeard?


----------



## Bluebeard (29. Oktober 2014)

Ersatz ist am Montag bei dir laut Tracking eingetroffen. Das Label für die Rücksendung des defekten Netzteiles zu uns wird bald folgen. Ich habe es nun selbst auch nochmals an den Kundenservice, mit der Bitte um umgehende Bearbeitung, weitergegeben. Sende es bitte nicht selbst zurück sondern warte auf das Label. Es sollen dir ja keine Versandkosten entstehen!


----------



## y6nn1ck (29. Oktober 2014)

Eliteforceranger schrieb:


> Ich habe am Donnerstag meine RMA in express RMA umgewandelt. Das neue Netzteil ist seit gestern unterwegs und soll Montag kommen.
> 
> Habe aber leider immer noch kein Label für die Rücksendung des defekten Netzteils bekommen. Bin auch schon zig mal im Corsair Chat gewesen, die mir versichert haben das es bald kommen würde.
> 
> Kann ich jetzt warten bis ich schwarz werden oder muss ich das Netzteil selbst zurück senden Bluebeard?



Ich hatte leider in denn letzten zwei Wochen keine Zeit hier mal rein zuschauen. Aber ich erzähle euch mal wie es bei mir lief.
Dasselbe wie beim dem Herrn Eliteforceranger ist bei mir passiert, nur dass der Support mir vermittelte dass ich die Versandkosten selber trage müsste, Zitat: "We do not pay for shipping if this is a regular rma. We will only pay shipping if you are within 30 days of purchase". 

Daraufhin hab ich mich informiert über die Versandkosten in die Niederlande und die lage bei ca. 20 Euro. 
Da ich dies für ziemlich extrem hielt, habe ich mich an den Onlineshop gewendet der mir das Netzteil verkaufte. Dieser verlangte um die 7 Euro für den Versand so dass ich die Reklamation über den Onlineshop laufen lies. 
Das ärgerlichste an der ganzen Sache ist, dass ungefähr sechs Tage nach dem versenden des Paketes die Marke von Corsair bzw. UPS in meinen Postfach lag. 
Ein minimaler Widerspruch zu der Aussage des Corsair Supports...
Ich habe weder von dem Onlineshop, der das Netzteil an Corsair weiterleiten wollte, noch von Corsair ein Statusupdate meiner Reklamation erhalten und diese liegt nun mehr als zwei Wochen zurück.


----------



## Bluebeard (30. Oktober 2014)

y6nn1ck schrieb:


> So der Support hat mir eine Rücksende-Marke per E-Mail gesendet. Das AX750 macht sich dann schnellst möglich auf den Weg in die Niederlande


 
Irgendwie steh ich gerade aufm Schlauch, denn deine vorherige Aussage passt nicht zum Post. Magst du mir mal deine Ticketnummer verraten, damit ich mir die Sache mal anschauen kann? So kann ich nicht nachvollziehen was nun genau abgelaufen ist. Danke.


----------



## y6nn1ck (1. November 2014)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Irgendwie steh ich gerade aufm Schlauch, denn deine vorherige Aussage passt nicht zum Post. Magst du mir mal deine Ticketnummer verraten, damit ich mir die Sache mal anschauen kann? So kann ich nicht nachvollziehen was nun genau abgelaufen ist. Danke.



Ja, der Post ist leider etwas unglücklich formuliert. Es kam nur eine Bestätigungsmail die ankündigte dass ein UPS-Label an mich gesendet wird. Als nach mehreren Tagen immer noch kein UPS-Label angekommen war, kontaktierte ich den Support und dieser sagte dass Corsair die Versandkosten nicht tragen würde.

Ticketnummer: 6528457


----------



## Bluebeard (4. November 2014)

Danke für die Ticketnummer. Ich gebe den Fall zur Überprüfung weiter. Auf den ersten Blick, scheint es wirklich nicht ganz rund gelaufen zu sein. Meinerseits schon mal ein großes Sorry dafür.

Zu den fehlenden Updates bleibt leider nur zu sagen, dass die RMA-Abwicklung ja nun über den Händler gelaufen ist. Somit bist du als direkter Ansprechpartner, bzw. dein Ticket, außen vor. Informationen müssten wenn dann direkt von deinem Händler kommen. Die Frage ist, ob dieser tatsächlich direkt zu uns geschickt hat oder aber zur Distribution von der das Netzteil bezogen wurde? Kontaktiere am besten nochmals direkt und frage nach. Falls dort nichts bei rum kommt, lass es mich bitte wissen und wir finden schon eine Lösung für das ganze hin und her.


----------

